
Too Many Jobs Feel Meaningless Because They Are - nns
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-08-01/too-many-jobs-feel-meaningless-because-they-are
======
nobody271
So is the U.S. really even a mixed economy? Every channel to make money is
locked down by regulations. Why compete if you can create legislation to block
competition? Just throw up a wall of insurance liabilities, financial and
property requirements, and enough minutiae to sap the energy of any potential
competitors.

Meanwhile if you are on the fortunate side of all this what incentive is there
to innovate or even stay modern? It seems like a recipe for disaster.

------
dccoolgai
Kinda cool for HN - wasn't HN one of the places where that original esssay on
BS jobs (i think it was the same guy?) Found purchase? Sometimes I feel bad
about HN but other times I feel like it's the only place where some of the
most important things get discussed at large.

